# No love for Helly Hansen?



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

I know HH is known to be more geared towards ski and backcountry, but does anyone use it for snowboarding? Too bougie? Too overpriced?

I’ve seen it worn by most all ski/snow patrol personnel and when I asked, they swear by it.

I’ve gone through 686 and Volcom gear, but I recently tried on the HH Ridge Infinity and Elevation Infinity models and felt great in them. Msrp is really high, but currently at great sale prices atm making it on par with the premium 3L models by 686 and Volcom offerings. 

Talk me out it…


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Generally overpriced with fits that in my opinion don’t meld with snowboarding.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Yep, lame ski dad brand with lame ski dad fits and obnoxious logos/branding all over. Support snowboard companies.


----------



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)




----------



## XzoltronX (Nov 28, 2019)

I use their gear for backcountry touring because it fits my tall skinny self better than other brands and I have found it to be excellent. The jacket and pants I have have very minimalist logos. I probably wouldn't pay full price but you can find often find good deals at the end of the season. If you're looking for "snowboard style" (big, baggy and multi-colored?) then it's definitely not hitting the mark. I'm all for supporting snowboard brands but in my experience they consistently lag behind ski brands for technical outerwear, especially for backcountry use. I'm less picky with inbounds gear and usually go with snowboard brands there. 

But I'm pretty much the dad described above, I know what works for me and have to chuckle at how important branding and fashion are in the lift line.


----------



## philw (8 mo ago)

eleveneightnate said:


> Yep, lame ski dad brand with lame ski dad fits and obnoxious logos/branding all over. Support snowboard companies.


Interesting.

Volcom is owned by Authentic Brands, which also owns for example Spyder and a bunch of fashion brands. So yeah, you don't want to be supporting that I guess. Scandi (and Icelandic) brands tend to be good for non-obese people.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

HH is great for touring but Insanely expensive.
Haglöfs and many other like them is also great and better priced. Weight, fit, price and function should be more important than "snowboard specific" 

Especially for BC.


----------



## QwertyDaz (Oct 9, 2018)

You can get last season HH gear at big discounts (50% off) from SportPursuit - UK based but think they ship internationally. Wouldn't be paying the full rrp for sure though as the prices are crazy. 

I'm large built (tall with overly thick legs from cycling when younger) so always struggle with legwear for any sport. This year I've given Helly a shot and found the 3L Elevation pants to be much nicer fit than other brands I tried, although not used on slopes yet. Roomy on the thighs without being crazy baggy, good waist fit and plenty long enough. This is rare as usually I have to size up to fit the thighs but then have to wear a belt as too loose around waist.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

El Cholo Rojo said:


> View attachment 164691


Hah! I actually tried that ski suit on at the HH store in whistler and thought it fit pretty well. However, not my cup of tea as I wanted to try out the bib/jacket combo for next season.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

XzoltronX said:


> I use their gear for backcountry touring because it fits my tall skinny self better than other brands and I have found it to be excellent. The jacket and pants I have have very minimalist logos. I probably wouldn't pay full price but you can find often find good deals at the end of the season. If you're looking for "snowboard style" (big, baggy and multi-colored?) then it's definitely not hitting the mark. I'm all for supporting snowboard brands but in my experience they consistently lag behind ski brands for technical outerwear, especially for backcountry use. I'm less picky with inbounds gear and usually go with snowboard brands there.
> 
> But I'm pretty much the dad described above, I know what works for me and have to chuckle at how important branding and fashion are in the lift line.


I’m definitely in the Dad group too! But after several seasons of various snowboard focused gear that always left me trying various sizes and fittings, I have found my fit preference on the slimmer side. So my current volcom guch setup is great, but I might sound crazy saying it I feel it’s still not the best fit for me. I’m a beginner-intermediate into cruising and carving so I don’t plan on any park or even black runs anytime soon.

For some reason trying on the new HH Infinity gear fit like it was tailored for me. Even with a slim cut, I was surprised to have better articulated movements than even my Volcom Guch. The infinity pro tech is definitely advanced as it doesn’t have or require dwr coatings.

I agree with everyone the msrp price definitely is a turn off, but I found it for almost 75% off which makes it an unbelievable deal I may not be able pass up.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

philw said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Volcom is owned by Authentic Brands, which also owns for example Spyder and a bunch of fashion brands. So yeah, you don't want to be supporting that I guess. Scandi (and Icelandic) brands tend to be good for non-obese people.


I wear AK and 686 outerwear. Not even close to obese if that's what you're implying (6' / 170lbs size large). I just like longer/roomier cuts, supporting snowboard brands, and not wearing "shmedium" ski fits.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

XzoltronX said:


> If you're looking for "snowboard style" (big, baggy and multi-colored?) then it's definitely not hitting the mark. I'm all for supporting snowboard brands but in my experience they consistently lag behind ski brands for technical outerwear, especially for backcountry use. I'm less picky with inbounds gear and usually go with snowboard brands there.


We debate this a lot on ezlounging. 686's GLCR line and AK are both great build qualities with lifetime warranties. The HH/Haglofs/TNF/Norronna/Arcteryx/whatever are typically made in the same factories as tons of other brands. Those brands' stitching and seam sealing don't have any magical properties going on haha. I mean sure, if you're comparing a top-of-the-line HH jacket to a bottom tier Quiksilver jacket or something, there will be a difference. But if I'm gonna shell out the cash for a 2L or 3L jacket, I'd rather buy from a snowboard brand.

Just picked up this season's Cyclic jacket. The entire AK line recently trimmed up a bit in their fit, it's not as baggy as it used to be but still keeps the length (which I like).


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a HH jacket before and it was one of the best I’ve had. Soft and durable fabric. The fit back then was looser as everything was, and not all fruitbooty.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

If you can find it on sale absolutely get some HH. Ski brand/Snowboard brand is the biggest line of crock we have made up. The same machines, factories and materials are being used across most of it. Theres no fit thats better for skiing or for snowboarding, it was just popular to be the dirtbag oversized clothes wearing punk when snowboarding started, and Skiing was seen as for the uptight smucks. But the culture war is over, we should move on.

But HH is INCREDIBLE gear, problem is theres lots of very good and great gear for a fraction of the price. So if money's not an issue or you find a great deal HH is awesome but for me, if I had to buy my gear, I would save my money, but then again if I had an inside with HH like other brands I'd probably be wearing their stuff.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

eleveneightnate said:


> We debate this a lot on ezlounging. 686's GLCR line and AK are both great build qualities with lifetime warranties. The HH/Haglofs/TNF/Norronna/Arcteryx/whatever are typically made in the same factories as tons of other brands. Those brands' stitching and seam sealing don't have any magical properties going on haha. I mean sure, if you're comparing a top-of-the-line HH jacket to a bottom tier Quiksilver jacket or something, there will be a difference. But if I'm gonna shell out the cash for a 2L or 3L jacket, I'd rather buy from a snowboard brand.
> 
> Just picked up this season's Cyclic jacket. The entire AK line recently trimmed up a bit in their fit, it's not as baggy as it used to be but still keeps the length (which I like).
> View attachment 164695


Oh, I was also looking at the Cyclic AK line as well. I love the Burton AK lineup but I agree their past lines have been more baggier than I would have liked. Maybe I'll swing by a brick and mortar store to check out the new AK lineup. Which pants did you pair up with the jacket?


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

lab49232 said:


> Theres no fit thats better for skiing or for snowboarding, it was just popular to be the dirtbag oversized clothes wearing punk when snowboarding started, and Skiing was seen as for the uptight smucks. But the culture war is over, we should move on.


Agree to disagree on the enlightened centrist take haha. Supporting snowboard brands that sponsor riders, put out edits for us to watch, donate to the community, sponsor terrain parks, host events, etc is a good thing. "Moving on" to buying big box ski brands like HH that don't even advertise their waterproof ratings for your $500 jacket is lame and just hurts good brands.

And yeah, there is definitely a fit difference... I guess some people think the HH ski fit looks good, and some freeski brands have copied snowboard fits, but snowboarding definitely created its own style/fit.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Is Helly Hansen doing stuff like this? 














This is why a lot of snowboarders want to spend their money on snowboard brands. Its not just about the fit, the tech or even which mega corp actually owns it. Volcom (for example) gets kids hyped on snowboarding and supports local scenes so that people can progress and live with snowboarding. Vans is owned by the same company that owns The North Face but Vans has made some of the most important and beautiful films of the last decade that are an important contribution to the culture of snowboarding. North Face has made some jackets and a load of money. I'm not averse to wearing non-snowboard brands but if I have the choice then its nice to put some money back into it. If I was riding in the backcountry a lot, maybe I'd be focused more on tech and fit.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

denkigroove said:


> Oh, I was also looking at the Cyclic AK line as well. I love the Burton AK lineup but I agree their past lines have been more baggier than I would have liked. Maybe I'll swing by a brick and mortar store to check out the new AK lineup. Which pants did you pair up with the jacket?


Do it! I rock the 686 Dispatch Gore-Tex bibs in black with that jacket I posted, as well as the 686 Smarty pants in dark grey. AK pants fit great though, too. They are more "fitted" these days like their jackets. Their Freebird bibs are rad.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I got the Burton 3L Gore Treeline jacket in black in a half price sale. Its not part of the AK line but the construction and materials are just as good. Its way cheaper than AK. The fit is slightly less tech and articulated which is fine by me. Seems the last few seasons Burton have had some cheaper 3L gore stuff not in the AK line which is nice as AK is very expensive now.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Kevington said:


> I got the Burton 3L Gore Treeline jacket in black in a half price sale. Its not part of the AK line but the construction and materials are just as good. Its way cheaper than AK. The fit is slightly less tech and articulated which is fine by me. Seems the last few seasons Burton have had some cheaper 3L gore stuff not in the AK line which is nice as AK is very expensive now.


Yeah, the Pillowline/Powline/Treeline series is legit.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Funny how how people over seas look at HH etc as "big box ski brand" 

Here we see it as a outdoors clothing company. I bet that 99,9% of Norwegians has grown up in HH clothes. From raincoats in kindergarden too workwear and outdoor clothes. Hell, all 3 of my kids got HH rainclothes bought at the local shop for cheap.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm one to buy technical daddy backcountry gear too... But in that category HH never stood out, among let's say, Patagonia, TNF, Norrona, Arc'teryx. I don't kniw why, might just be a review thing. I had a few HH layers long ago and was super happy with them. I think Nico Droz ride for them au some point. 

But lately I've been looking more into smaller tech brands, like Strafe, Trew, FW etc. I'm super happy with my FW gear. Brands like Vaude, Lagopede are making good grounds on the locally made Bd repaired stuff, but I can't stand their fit. Candides C3 is apparently pretty decent too, with nice fits. Penguin have a nice no bullshit line with dermizax EV. 

BTW, snowcountry and openwear have remade a small batch for this season. Really great stuff, I love my jacket!

That's a lot of name dropping, just to say that even if HH is technically real, I have so many other options that are just as good, with more style, ethic etc. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kevington said:


> I'm not averse to wearing non-snowboard brands but if I have the choice then its nice to put some money back into it. If I was riding in the backcountry a lot, maybe I'd be focused more on tech and fit.


Let me say my marketing side got a little wet just reading this


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been wearing the HH Sogn 3L bib pants and the HH Odin infinity shell jacket. Been really happy with both. I did however remove the obnoxious orange HH logo from the bib pants with a bit of acetone. 

I get a pretty decent discount through HH, and their Ski Free program gives me a free lift pass when I buy their gear. 

At the end of the day, performance/fit/cost far outweigh the brand name for me.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

eleveneightnate said:


> We debate this a lot on ezlounging. 686's GLCR line and AK are both great build qualities with lifetime warranties. *The HH/Haglofs/TNF/Norronna/Arcteryx/whatever are typically made in the same factories as tons of other brands. Those brands' stitching and seam sealing don't have any magical properties going on haha.* I mean sure, if you're comparing a top-of-the-line HH jacket to a bottom tier Quiksilver jacket or something, there will be a difference. But if I'm gonna shell out the cash for a 2L or 3L jacket, I'd rather buy from a snowboard brand.
> 
> Just picked up this season's Cyclic jacket. The entire AK line recently trimmed up a bit in their fit, it's not as baggy as it used to be but still keeps the length (which I like).
> View attachment 164695


The bolded is basically regurgitating one particularly toxic, vocal asshole's opinion, one I don't bother engaging because I have better shit to do with my time than yell into the void at argumentative jackasses on the internet (note: I am not calling you the toxic asshole, you know who I'm talking about). But I'll address it here.

Even if the garments are built in the same factory, Arc'teryx demands a high spec and tighter tolerances, and charges a premium for it-- e.g. an Arc'teryx Rush retails for 10% more than the roughly equivalent Hover jacket. Talked at length over how they use a narrower and lighter seam tape... we can debate as to how much that design choice actually matters, but pretty incontrovertible that the material is harder to work with and requires additional time and cost.

My impression is that Helly Hansen isn't built to the same spec as Arc'teryx and Norrøna, and is in a lower tier probably more comparable to AK and Patagonia. The only snowboard company I know of that plays in that super, super high-end range is the Burton AK457 stuff and the most expensive 686 pieces. Haven't seen the highest end stuff, but I keep eyeballing 686 stuff and I'm just... really unimpressed. I want to like that company because they're snowboarder-owned but the fits and insistence on using insulation in everything turns me off.

That said, the new [ak] release looks promising. I just warrantied a crap ton of Burton outerwear and have a bunch of credits to use. I've tried on the new Cyclic jacket and the new fit seems pretty dope. I'm leaning towards the same Limeade shade color top and the Jake Blue Ossicone bib.

I still like my Arc'teryx stuff, but I'll probably save it for splitboarding, days I'm planning on hiking a lot, or traveling when I want to minimize luggage bulk.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I've tried on the new Cyclic jacket and the new fit seems pretty dope. I'm leaning towards the same Limeade shade color top and the Jake Blue Ossicone bib.


Can confirm, the Cyclic fits reallllllly well. It’s slightly longer and narrower than my 686 stuff which always seems to be shorter and wider.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

eleveneightnate said:


> Can confirm, the Cyclic fits reallllllly well. It’s slightly longer and narrower than my 686 stuff which always seems to be shorter and wider.


Yep. I lifted my arm and the bottom hem basically did not move. Only jackets I've ever experienced that is Arc jackets. If I can get the same out of an endemic company, I will. Maybe Burton is stepping up game with the ice axe company muscling in on their turf lol.


----------



## money4me247 (3 mo ago)

I really like Helly Hansen! I got the Helly-Hansen Alpha Lifaloft jacket at ~$400 during a sale (which was a really competitive price point for a nice snowsports jacket with all the features and pockets that I needed). It's my 3rd season using it, and no issues at all.

From my research, I don't think dedicated snowboard brands offer better pricing or more features on their gear. The pricing from Burton AK for example seems much higher than other brands. If I was spending that type of money, I would likely go with Arc'teryx gear that has really great build quality (but sadly usually not as many pockets) and a jacket with styling that I can use off-the-slopes for more bang-for-buck. For me, I want something that is long-lasting and durable so willing to spend a bit more if I think the gear has good build quality. Thinking back on my prior gear, some of my snowboard-brand gear wore out really quickly compared to the gear I have now.

More generic outdoor brands seem to have more frequent sales and more sizing availability compared to snowboard brands. For example, I got my main bib, the North Face freedom bib for ~$130 (during the winter season at very competitive price on sale and it has nice features and tons of pockets!). I wasn't able to find a nice bib with lots of pockets at that price point from a snowboard brand mid-season.

When I shop, I research a lot by reading lots of reviews and trying to find the gear in store to try on and monitoring for sales. Many non-snowboard brand gear are highly reviewed for snowboarding, easy to find in store to check out, and pricing is usually more competitive from what I've seen. I think targeting end-of-season sales for snowboard brands can be helpful, but limited color and sizing.

I am actually brand-apathetic, primarily looking at pricing and features and nice color/style that I like. I didn't even realize that Helly Hansen is more of a 'ski-brand' until reading this forum, but that actually makes lots of sense as I see a ton of skiers wearing it.


----------



## denkigroove (Apr 7, 2020)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Yep. I lifted my arm and the bottom hem basically did not move. Only jackets I've ever experienced that is Arc jackets. If I can get the same out of an endemic company, I will. Maybe Burton is stepping up game with the ice axe company muscling in on their turf lol.


That was the big reason I was drawn to the HH elevation infinity jacket when I tried it on, I was pleasantly surprised by the articulating cut allowing me to lift my arms and the jacket didn’t lift. My Volcom Guch jacket with the added stretch gives great articulation but I felt the cut was better in the HH elevation for my Dad-frame.


----------



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)

686 Goretex shells keeps me warm and dry in wet and windy Sierras. 



money4me247 said:


> the North Face freedom bib


These rule. Great do it all and has velcro front cargo pockets. Perf for early morning uphill workout.



money4me247 said:


> I didn't even realize that Helly Hansen is more of a 'ski-brand' until reading this forum


Their website is pretty clear about it. Looks best on a sail boat.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a Helly Hansen rain jacket (nothing to do with snowboarding) years ago and it didn't last long at all.... I had the same problem with one from Marmot. I am not sure I have enough data to make a statement about the company based on that.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

deagol said:


> I had a Helly Hansen rain jacket (nothing to do with snowboarding) years ago and it didn't last long at all.... I had the same problem with one from Marmot. I am not sure I have enough data to make a statement about the company based on that.


Most of the big ice axe brands build some entry-level crap, same as most ski and snowboard brands. TNF, Marmot, Helly Hansen, Outdoor Research, Mountain Hardwear, etc. all build some good stuff on the high-end, but most of them also make some lower tier garbage.

Flipside is you can get those brands at serious discount compared to the companies that are more protective of their branding (Arc'teryx, Norrøna, Patagonia namely). I've gotten 3L Goretex Pro jackets from the TNF Outlet for like $70. You can routinely find all those brands from the first paragraph on Sierra, Camp Saver, and various other outlet sites for dirt cheap.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

My Marmot one crapped out, but they have a good warranty so I got a new one for free. Hope it lasts better than the previous one.


----------



## cherrysours (Apr 7, 2020)

I had the odin infinity insulated jacket last season. I found their "lifa infinity pro" waterproofing interesting because it does not require any waterproofing chemicals to stay hydrophobic. It kept me warm on -30C days and it did not weigh anything compared to my 686 jackets. I had to sell it as I experienced problems with the zipper system when it's freezing cold. Like what people say on the reviews, they could have done better with the zippers considering it has a $1000 cad price tag. Back to 686 with hydrastash!


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Most of the big ice axe brands build some entry-level crap, same as most ski and snowboard brands. TNF, Marmot, Helly Hansen, Outdoor Research, Mountain Hardwear, etc. all build some good stuff on the high-end, but most of them also make some lower tier garbage.
> 
> Flipside is you can get those brands at serious discount compared to the companies that are more protective of their branding (Arc'teryx, Norrøna, Patagonia namely). I've gotten 3L Goretex Pro jackets from the TNF Outlet for like $70. You can routinely find all those brands from the first paragraph on Sierra, Camp Saver, and various other outlet sites for dirt cheap.


Would go HH before Norrøna every time even at full cost. Norrøna is for mountain bikers with more money than iq and parkinglot trekers. Also perfect for casual friday at the office. 

Ha! Funny how brands are known for different things around the world.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

eleveneightnate said:


> We debate this a lot on ezlounging. 686's GLCR line and AK are both great build qualities with lifetime warranties. The HH/Haglofs/TNF/Norronna/Arcteryx/whatever are typically made in the same factories as tons of other brands. Those brands' stitching and seam sealing don't have any magical properties going on haha. I mean sure, if you're comparing a top-of-the-line HH jacket to a bottom tier Quiksilver jacket or something, there will be a difference. But if I'm gonna shell out the cash for a 2L or 3L jacket, I'd rather buy from a snowboard brand.
> 
> Just picked up this season's Cyclic jacket. The entire AK line recently trimmed up a bit in their fit, it's not as baggy as it used to be but still keeps the length (which I like).
> View attachment 164695


"Limeade"....., looks hell of a lot nicer out off the studio lights.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

eleveneightnate said:


> Agree to disagree on the enlightened centrist take haha. Supporting snowboard brands that sponsor riders, put out edits for us to watch, donate to the community, sponsor terrain parks, host events, etc is a good thing. "Moving on" to buying big box ski brands like HH that don't even advertise their waterproof ratings for your $500 jacket is lame and just hurts good brands.
> 
> And yeah, there is definitely a fit difference... I guess some people think the HH ski fit looks good, and some freeski brands have copied snowboard fits, but snowboarding definitely created its own style/fit.
> View attachment 164697
> View attachment 164696


Gee pretty simple pick for the best looking fit for snowboarding from these 2 pic's.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> "Limeade"....., looks hell of a lot nicer out off the studio lights.


Agreed! It's not pastel looking in person like the stock photos make it seem.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

Owned by Canadian Tire now.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Well if anyone is looking for another 'Ski brand' to support, I'd highly suggest Flylow. 

Baker bibs are absolutely bomb proof, they make my favorite flannels (fit and feel phenomenal) their gloves/mitts are incredibly durable and affordable, and they've just released simple merino base layers. When it comes to bang for buck I think they're one of the best out there now as an overall mountain culture/outdoors brand.


----------

